# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Corporación Lindley invertirá US$ 1.7 millones en planta de frutas en Huaura

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Capacidad de procesamiento de la empresa se incrementará a 35,000 TM anuales*   *Lima, jun. 03 (ANDINA).-* La Corporación José R. Lindley informó que invertirá 1.7 millones de dólares este año en su nueva planta de procesamiento y tratamiento de pulpa de frutas, ubicada en el kilómetro 153 de la carretera Panamericana Norte, en el distrito de Santa María, provincia de Huaura (Lima).  
Cabe recordar que hasta la fecha la empresa cuenta con una planta de procesamiento de pulpa de frutas, ubicada en Zárate, en el distrito de San Juan de Lurigancho, la cual se trasladará a esta nueva planta que estará al norte de la ciudad de Lima. 
El inicio de operaciones de la nueva planta está previsto para julio próximo y contará con maquinaria y equipos con última tecnología en sus laboratorios y almacenes, entre otros ambientes. 
Asimismo, tendrá una infraestructura para el tratamiento de efluentes de residuos industriales y domésticos, y una adecuada administración de los residuos sólidos que serán transformados en alimento para ganado. 
La producción de esta planta servirá como insumo para la categoría de néctares de fruta, además de los concentrados destinados para la exportación, llegando a incrementar su producción de 20,000 a 35,000 toneladas de fruta anuales, en un período de tres años.  
Anotó que la nueva operación asegurará la calidad e inocuidad del producto pues deberá cumplir con las normas sanitarias y de calidad del sistema de Coca Cola Company.  
La empresa espera que con esta ubicación estratégica la operación esté más cerca de los proveedores y comunidades productoras de durazno como Huaura, Sayán y Oyón en Lima, Yungay y Carhuaz en Ancash; además de Frías en Piura. 
Mencionó que debido al convenio suscrito entre la empresa y Sierra Exportadora, las mencionadas zonas podrán proveer directamente 8,000 toneladas métricas (TM) de durazno este año, lo que significa 33 por ciento más que en el 2008.Temas similares: Artículo: Promueven construcción de planta de frío para garantizar conservación de frutas en Arequipa Planta procesadora para frutas frescas Planta procesadora para frutas frescas CAP instalará planta deshidratadora de frutas y hortalizas en Ceticos Paita CAP instalará planta deshidratadora de frutas y hortalizas en Ceticos Paita

----------

